# Aquaman3000's 110g in-wall hi-tech photo journal - 56k warning!



## mpodolan (Mar 27, 2007)

This looks like it will be a good one. Can't wait to see it unfold!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I gotta see this - subscribed!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

:eek5: Wow! Nothing better than watching a well thought out plan coming together. Definitely looks like you have one to watch.
I'll be subscribed to this one as well.roud:


----------



## Zankou (Oct 30, 2007)

Incredible! Please describe your hardware setup in detail as you go through the epic.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

sweet goodness. I am in! Now is that room a fish room all together?? Or like an office or something.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

GOOD STUFF, I think its well planned out. Very nice


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Here are some details about the setup.*

The aquarium is a custom Oceanic 110 gallon with dual overflows. (60.5" x 18.5" x 23")

A Neptune Systems Aquacontroller II computer is used to control all aspects of the aquarium.

The filtration is provided by an All-Glass Megaflow model 4 wet/dry filter using Dupla brand BioKascade bio-balls, as well as a Pentair Aquatics Lifegard mechanical filter. (Yes, I use a wet/dry with CO2)

Circulation is provided by a Poseidon PS2 pump.

Lighting is provided by a 48" Hamilton Technology hood with two 175 watt metal halide lamps and two 40 watt normal output fluorescent lamps, and by Blueline dimmable LED moonlights.

Heating is provided by a Dupla brand Duplatherm 1000 substrate heating cable, and an Ebo-Jager 250 watt sump heater. (Yes, I use a substrate heating cable)

The CO2 system includes a 20 lb. aluminum Catalina CO2 cylinder, a JBJ regulator, and a heavily modified Aqua Medic Reactor 1000.

Substrate consists of a bottom layer mix of regular Flourite and Terralit, and an upper layer mix of Flourite Dark and Estes Bits O' Walnut gravel.

If you have questions about the setup or my choices, I have detailed the setup in excruciating detail at the link below.

http://home.centurytel.net/rockslide/aquarium.htm



> Now is that room a fish room all together?? Or like an office or something.


There is a spare bedroom that is currently not used for anything. The aquarium equipment is housed in the "closet" and is designed to be totally contained inside that space. I must confess that aquarium related gear still occupies much of the spare "bedroom" but will be cleaned up at some point.

*Here is a picture of the room at one point! This is all aquarium related paraphernalia.*










*Here are some more contruction photos. As you can see, there was special 2x6 framing above the hole to minimize light blockage. *




























*Here you can see some of the early electrical.*










*Here is a picture of the framing for a through the wall fan mounted in the ceiling. If you look closely you can see a hole.*


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

need to see more also!


----------



## Maazo (Jul 26, 2006)

Looking forawrd to seeing more. I also had a tank built into a wall when our house was built.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

looks very well planned. nice project!
full tank shot close up pictures please?


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

One day I will have something like that.


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> full tank shot close up pictures please?


I am working on getting some better close-up photos. They are not turning out very well, most likely due to my lacking photo skills, or possibly my camera. Rest assured there will be some nice close-ups at some point in this thread.

For now, here are some more photos as construction progressed. Please be kind and remember that this home was just built, so often there is quite a mess or temporary furniture.

*Here is a wooden cross beam supported by adjustable steel columns on concrete blocks directly under the aquarium. If you look closely, you will see there are double floor joists as well.*










*Unfinished hole = happy wife!  The entry light fixture you see was to be moved farther out, as the electrician mislocated it, and I missed it during construction. Even seeing it in this photo really bugs me.*



















*You can see the 2x6 framing that extends a foot above the aquarium. This is only 2 inches wide and minimizes light blockage. It was later painted to match.*










*Here is the inside of the unfinished "closet." You can see one of four electrical outlets. There are two dedicated circuits for the aquarium.*










*Here is the fan above the aquarium. It has a rheostat and can blow up to 360 cfm, which is serious overkill, so it is currently at the minumum setting. It exhausts through the plant ledge into the vaulted area above the aquarium. Control is by switch or by using the Aquacontroller II.*


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice to see people taking the planted tank to the extremes that are common in the reef hobby. Great work! How do you like having a sump with a planted tank? I guess most people would consider it unnecessary, but it seems to me that there are some unexplored possibilities for the planted tank that could be gleaned from the reed hobbyists.


----------



## puchisapo (Sep 10, 2007)

the filtration and a lot of the rest of the hardware seems like overkill--more like a reef setup--but who knows maybe it will engender some benefits. the extra volume with no plant biomass in the sump ought to make it easier to control or moderate some params.


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Nice to see people taking the planted tank to the extremes that are common in the reef hobby. Great work! How do you like having a sump with a planted tank?


I have never kept reef aquaria, or saltwater fish for that matter, but found a lot of useful ideas in reef forums. To be honest, I find lush planted freshwater aquariums more appealing than reef aquariums. (Although I do like and appreciate them.)

I very much like having a sump. There are a lot of benefits including hiding equipment, maintaining the water line, providing easy access, and increasing the total water volume. I think too much is made of CO2 loss when using sumps in planted aquariums, and I explain more of that in the link below.



> the filtration and a lot of the rest of the hardware seems like overkill--more like a reef setup--but who knows maybe it will engender some benefits.


While I agree one can mainain a successful planted aquarium without all the hardware I am using, every component was added with a practical purpose. I detail the equipment choices and reasoning at the following link.

http://home.centurytel.net/rockslide/aquarium.htm

*Here is a photo of stand construction.*










*Here is the stand painted and in place. The stand surface looks bowed because it was not yet screwed down.*










*Here is another view of the stand. You can see the support in front of the filter is mounted with hinges, so the filter can be removed without disassembly.*










*Size test!*


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

Without any more new comments or questions, I guess I'll just get to some more photos.

*So, without further ado, here is is the new aquarium as it arrived. Oceanic did a nice job with packaging.*



















*The tank is being unpacked. Notice the glass center brace that Oceanic uses for strength. Next time I will use another bracing scheme, as this is somewhat cumbersome to work around. It is still manageable however.*










*The tank is in place. My father and I lifted it into place, and it was nearly too much for us. I would guess it weighs about 300 pounds.*



















*Here is a closer view. Both the aquarium and sump were placed on an excercise / yoga mat to compensate for any small variance in the stand surface.*










*Just beautiful. Oh and there is the aquarium too.*


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

Comments, criticism, questions, concerns?

*Here you can see the nylon mosquito netting I hot glued to the teeth of the overflows so little fishies don't get through. Periodically I give these a quick cleaning to clear plant material.*


----------



## Matthew_Machine (Oct 12, 2003)

can't wait to see the plumbing!


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> can't wait to see the plumbing!


Your wish is my command. I think I will have a few more later as well.

*There is nothing quite like a plumbing mess.*










*The return manifold is assembled with flow meters and gate valves for fine tuning.*










*This is the overflow probe manifold. I think I built it wrong twice before the final version due to my craptastic measuring skills. Herco compression glands hold temperature, pH, and ORP probes.*










*Here is a closer view of the return plumbing and mechanical filter as I was working on it. The Aqua Medic Reactor 1000 was heavily modified to allow more flow. Unions, ball valves and flexible PVC were used as needed for easy maintenance and minimal head loss.*










*Here are some more shots as the plumbing was being worked on. You can see the bulkhead that was installed in sump in the last photo.*


----------



## Matthew_Machine (Oct 12, 2003)

very clean! I just noticed the "removeable support." I'm assuming that only really comes out when the tank is empty due to the weight.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

Everything looks fantastic. Thanks for sharing this build with us!


----------



## bgoodwins (May 3, 2007)

Take out the bioballs in your CO2 reactor. Their only function is to pick up crud and slow down your flow. You can get 100% dissolution just through counter flow.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Very nice, projects like this are always appreciated.

Any way I can get you to rethink substrate and heating cable?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I love this stuff.


----------



## mnsnowdaboy (Mar 7, 2006)

That's all I think about when I buy a house is to do a tank in the wall too. I'll be sure to keep a close watch on your project.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Very nice... And the tank looks good too..


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks great aquaman. Autowaterchanger involved here?


----------



## bwagner (Apr 18, 2007)

This is a great journal, and has given me some great ideas. Do you have a picture of the sump running?


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> very clean! I just noticed the "removeable support." I'm assuming that only really comes out when the tank is empty due to the weight.


Yes, that it how I intend it. I did take the support out during testing when full, but would only do so if I had to.



> Take out the bioballs in your CO2 reactor. Their only function is to pick up crud and slow down your flow. You can get 100% dissolution just through counter flow.


Thank you for the suggestion. Early on I tried to remove them to see if I could, but the way Aqua Medic made it, you cannot remove them without breaking it open. To be honest, I do not think I would get 100% dissolution, as I am running 450gph through it, and even with the extreme turbulence from the bio-balls there is still a little that escapes and gives me a nice "mist" of CO2 in the aquarium, as suggested by Tom Barr. Hopefully my mechanical filter prior to the reactor will help reduce some of the crud. So far it has.



> Any way I can get you to rethink substrate and heating cable?


Well, the aquarium is already up and running. What were you thinking? So far I am very happy with the substrate. The bottom layer is a mixture of regular Flourite and Terralit, and the top layer is Flourite Dark and Estes Bits o' Walnut gravel. I know that substrate heaters have fallen out of favor, but I don't think it can hurt. It's the only source of heat in the aquarium proper. I explain more about it here.

http://home.centurytel.net/rockslide/aquarium.htm

I am always open to suggestions and criticism however!



> Very nice... And the tank looks good too..


Thanks! 



> Looks great aquaman. Autowaterchanger involved here?


No autochanger involved. There is some plumbing to make water changes easier, but there is still a hose involved. I'll post some pictures below to illustrate that. Next time I would include something more automated, but 50% changes are taking about 15 minutes now.



> This is a great journal, and has given me some great ideas. Do you have a picture of the sump running?


Sure, I'll add some more photos below, and see what else I can find later.

*More mess. There is kind of a central theme here.* 










*Here is some of the recessed plumbing. By turning the ball valves, I can drain the volume of the the sump quickly using the power of the pump. This proved inadequate, however, as I decided to use EI dosing, and am doing much larger water changes. I am using a different water change method, but this is still here as an option if I go to PPS-Pro, etc. You can also see that I installed under cabinet fluorescent lighting, which is extremely nice to have.*










*Here is the right side. I was concerned that a siphon effect in the "P" trap might cause the probes to get dry during power outages, so I plumbed a siphon break using John Guest style fittings. I don't really know if this was necessary.*










*Here is a picture of the sump running during the initial water test. Flexible PVC was used between the sump and the pump to allow some flexibility and isolate vibration. You can see there is a hose bibb installed in the support in front of the sump. That is how I currently do water changes. A water change aid similar to what Rex Grigg uses is connected to the hose bibb, and I simply hook up a garden hose and drain and fill. There is a drain and faucet about 20 feet away.*


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

when will you get plants and fish?


----------



## Nano Nano (Oct 18, 2007)

Sweet! :bounce:


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Phenomenal log, and great postings & plumbing.
FWIW, you can get those Bio-balls out but it takes a pair of needle nose pliers, and a little manipulation. Removing the barbs from the AM 1000 was a great idea. What size is that PVC fitting?


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

eon17 said:


> when will you get plants and fish?


There is a photo of it planted and running in the first post.


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Phenomenal log, and great postings & plumbing.
> FWIW, you can get those Bio-balls out but it takes a pair of needle nose pliers, and a little manipulation. Removing the barbs from the AM 1000 was a great idea. What size is that PVC fitting?


Thanks for the tip! The PVC fittings are 1" SLIP to 3/4" MNPT. I drilled and tapped the AM 1000 end caps and then glued the fittings into the end caps with Christy's Red Hot Blue Glue. (Good stuff, PVC solvent that works on ABS and flexible PVC too, some don't)

Here are some more photos as work progressed to electrical.

*This is the electrical "panel" to the right of the aquarium. You can see the fluorescent and metal halide ballasts located above the cabinet. On the shelf are the Duplamat 300 step down transformer, and the Zero Surge Aqua Series surge protector. A large digital thermometer was mounted on the cabinet face for easy viewing of tank and room temperature.*










*Here is a view inside the cabinet, where most of the X-10 hardware is. The top bank controls metal halide lights, fluorescent lights, and moonlights. The lower bank controls pump, CO2 solenoid, and supplemental fan.*










*Here is another view of the right cabinet. You can also see the CO2 equipment below.*










*This is the storage cabinet to the left of the aquarium. The black metal stand below it houses two 10 gallon aquariums (not shown) for miscellaneous purposes, maximizing space. You can also see the Aquacontroller II mounted to the front of the aquarium stand.*










*Here is a later photo of the almost ready aquarium. You can see there is also a Tripp-Lite electrical strip mounted to the wall for some additional equipment like the Aquacontroller II. The probes are mounted in the plumbing, and a Vornado sump fan is now mounted. Below, in the sump, there is an Ebo-Jager heater.*


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice! What's with the valve on your removable support? Easy garden hose hookup for filling?

Apparently I am too lazy to go to the previous page...


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Is there a difference in between using ordinary tubing or tubing with the mesh around it?


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Is there a difference in between using ordinary tubing or tubing with the mesh around it?


Do you mean the clear vinyl return tubing? The braided reinforced tubing is stronger, with a higher pressure rating. The regular vinyl tubing is rated for around 20 psi, depending on the manufacturer, which would probably be fine for any aquatic applications, while the reinforced tubing is usually rated from 150-250 psi. The reinforced kind was not much more expensive at my local home improvement store, so that is what I used. My pump only produces about 8 psi as measured by gauge with return valves closed.

Either type will work fine.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks like you did your reading! 

I'll have to finish reading your write up of this in a little while, and this is probably explained better there but..

Can you explain the valve on your removable support? Is it connected to your water line or is it connected to a pump in the sump? 

Besides that it all looks great. 

-Andrew

PS. Gotta love seeing your own house built from the ground up:icon_wink I'll never forget walking through the wall from my room into the bathroom. Its amazing when you first realize that this is really happening and you WILL be living there. 6 years later I still don't know all the light switches lmao! Then again, it was my parents who designed the house and not me, since I was a wee lad.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Nothing wrong with fluorite per se, I've used it to great success. However, Aquasoil gave me much better results. There's dozens of threads on the subject around here.


Nothing wrong with using a heating cable either, but if you ever wanted to get rid of it, you have to tear the tank down.


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Can you explain the valve on your removable support? Is it connected to your water line or is it connected to a pump in the sump?


The hose bibb is used for water changes. I connect a garden hose to it and drain and then fill the aquarium. The way it is designed, the hose bibb can be hooked up to anything on the other side with garden hose fittings. It is currently connected to a water change aid similar to what Rex Grigg uses. See here.

http://www.rexgrigg.com/wciii.jpg

I don't have a picture of mine but I will try to get one posted. It can also be connected to the recessed plumbing that drains the sump volume.

Here are some more photos.

*The light is suspended on a lighting track. It allows me to move the light over enough to work on each half of the aquarium with no overhead obstruction.*




























*I was testing the lighting here.*










*Here are my helpers.* 










*A lock was placed on the access doors to keep the kiddies out.*


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

still in awe.


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Here are some photos of the Duplaflex 1000 heating cable being installed. Since there was only one chance to install them, special care was taken when placing them. It really wore me out!*



















*The bottom layer of substrate was added. It is a mix of Flourite and Terralit.*










*Here is a closeup of the cover I made to hide the cables. It is made out of thin wall PVC and painted black using Krylon Fusion plastic paint, which is aquarium safe.*










*Here is another view of the PVC cover. A ground probe was also installed inside. Holes were drilled in the back so current may pass if necessary. *


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Very clean and well thought out. I'll be watching this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## nvrmor2paradise (Nov 7, 2007)

Totally bad! I would love to do a two sided wall tank but who has the money?

Like you, I love the hardware side of things. Creation of the perfect artificial enviroment... kinda feels like playing God, eh?

Again, congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This is cool.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

The thin walled PVC to hide the electrical is a really nice idea. If you decide in the future that you don't like the visible lock, I recommend tot-locks. I use them on my 125 stand to keep my then 2 year old out. Plus if you ever loose a key, use a large mag float. 

Out of curiosity, Why substrate heating? 

Please, keep them coming.


----------



## bgoodwins (May 3, 2007)

Taz, he said earlier he had already committed to it, and decided just to use it as his primary temp. control since it was already purchased.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

bgoodwins said:


> Taz, he said earlier he had already committed to it, and decided just to use it as his primary temp. control since it was already purchased.


Must have missed that. Thanks


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the explination of the removable support, its exactly what I figured but how it looks from the front looks like you just put it on the support for show or something lol...

Looks great. Make sure the little helpers understand not to feed the fishies as well..

How deep is the tank? You consider altums in it?

-Andrew


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Out of curiosity, Why substrate heating?


I know they are out of favor. I basically decided to use one because I could. There may be some long term benefits, I don't know, but it can't hurt. It is also the only source of heat in the aquarium.



> How deep is the tank? You consider altums in it?


The aquarium dimensions are 60.5" L x 18.5" W x 23" H. My wifey loves altums, but I have decided on smaller tetras in this aquarium. I plan on a large school of Paracheirodon axelrodi, and smaller schools of Boehlkea fredcochui and Rasbora heteromorpha plus some support fish.

Here are some more photos.

*I was testing the hardscape.*










*Here you can see the trim detail. I glued on a 1/2" strip of wood to match the aquarium glass inset from the wall surface.*










*The trim has been painted and tacked up. It is not quite finished yet.*










*The aquarium is nearly ready for operation.*


----------



## Harsh (Jan 14, 2007)

can't wait to see it up and running..


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

not for nothing, but man is the spotlight on you! no pressure or anything...he he.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

aquaman3000 said:


> *Here you can see the trim detail. I glued on a 1/2" strip of wood to match the aquarium glass inset from the wall surface.*


Once again, very nice attention to detail.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow. Totally digging the thread. First subscription ever!

Not sure if you want to answer this, but how much do you think it cost you to set up the whole system, maybe just a ballpark estimate? This way, I can start a separate fund for my future in-wall tank in about 10-20 years. :thumbsup: 

Thanks,
Dexter


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Not sure if you want to answer this, but how much do you think it cost you to set up the whole system, maybe just a ballpark estimate? This way, I can start a separate fund for my future in-wall tank in about 10-20 years.


This particular project was quite expensive, way beyond my initial budget. I didn't really skimp on any aspect of the setup, so there are a lot of areas where one could be more frugal. DIY projects could have replaced most of the commercial products I used. If someone else were planning an in-wall setup, I would at least recommend not pinching pennies for the aquarium itself, as it pretty much is a permanent installation.

The aquarium itself was about $750. There were a number of items that were in the hundreds of dollars like lighting, computer, sump, co2 equipment, etc. I also had extra expense for additional floor joists, framing, and jack posts. Frankly it was the nickel and dime stuff that surprised me. For instance, some of PVC valves were much more than I expected.

*Here are some pictures of the "durso" style overflows. Adjustable air valves were used in the top for fine tuning of water levels. Perforated pipe was used as a debris screen prior to draining to sump.*



















*Here are the overflows when running. You can see that the standpipe is height adjustable. I used a portion of the "Megaflow" overflow kits from All-Glass for this.*


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

It looks so awesome!

Do you have any kind of intake in the lower part of the tank to collect debris there?

I am assuming that since you have overflows you don't feed floating food?


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

nice work, beautiful tank,


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Do you have any kind of intake in the lower part of the tank to collect debris there?


No, I originally wanted Oceanic to build the tank with two "Twin Flow" overflows that do intake at three different levels as offered in some All-Glass aquariums, (they are sister companies) but there was some communication problems on their part, and in the end I finally got Oceanic style overflows that surface skim only. To be honest, almost all debris ends up in the overflow teeth with the flow I am using.

I could have got a custom Oceanic with the "Twin Flow" overflows, but they would have had to make it one inch taller, and it was about double the price. Since I already had the hole for it built, I decided to just get the regular overflows on the correct size tank.



> I am assuming that since you have overflows you don't feed floating food?


There is a feature on the Aquacontroller II for a feed cycle. I push a button on the front, and the pump shuts off for 5 minutes. (or whatever time is programmed) I also have it programmed to shut off the pump at two intervals during the day that match the programming on two Eheim automatic feeders.

*I am getting closer to posting actual photos of the aquarium itself. I know that is what many prefer to see. I assume that is why there have been some average ratings for this thread. For those that have enjoyed the construction process, I still will have a few more of those kind of photos.*

As I have mentioned earlier, my photo skills when taking nice aquarium photos are somewhat lacking, but I will do my best with the mediocre camera I have.

*The plants arrived! There is a dearth of LFS in my area, and literally none sell live plants. (Unless you count Petco, I don't :icon_roll ) I placed my initial order with Aquabotanic.*










*Here are my "tools of the trade." Those aren't my hands. *










*The tank was just planted. It looks great! *










*Here it is again just after planting. I wasn't able to get all the plants I initially wanted. I know the photography could be better.*










*Here is the aquarium after two weeks. It was still very much in the startup phase, and I didn't have all the plants I would like.*


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks awesome!!
Are you going to use some kind of cover over the overflow boxes so the strainers don't glow?


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Are you going to use some kind of cover over the overflow boxes so the strainers don't glow?


Yes, I have since made covers for the overflows that block out the light, and they just look black now. With the trim on, standing or sitting, you really dont see up that far anyway like you do in this photo. The shiny black paper background will be replaced too. I am looking for a sturdy black piece of plastic or something that I can remove easily. I am very much open to suggestions on good removeable background materials.


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

How is it trying to aquscape from the back? Do you find yourself running out of the fish room to look at it from the front every time you adjust something?


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> How is it trying to aquscape from the back? Do you find yourself running out of the fish room to look at it from the front every time you adjust something?


Yea, it's kind of a pain, but not too bad. I knew it would be a challenge with the wall and trim. I didn't want to sacrifice the finished appearance for easier access.

My wifey actually helps direct me a lot:

"To your left, no YOUR left. Hotter, hotter, colder, no colder, freezing. No right there. No THERE. Now you pulled up some plants. No it's right there. Oh c'mon. No THERE. Now you pulled up the other plants. Now back to your right. Well now you aren't even trying. No, to your right. Oh you were trying to fix that? Oh that's on the other side of the tank over here." :icon_lol:

Well maybe not THAT bad.  I have thought about trying something like this too lol.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+14013+16821&pcatid=16821


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

Maybe you could setup an X10 camera or something out in the display room and see what you're doing on a video screen! Of course then you'd realized the picture quality was inadequate for proper aquascaping and feel the need to get some sort of HD rig. And then you'd want a remote controlled tripod so you could pan and zoom..

Better stick with the wife directions.


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Good removable background...
I was thinking about something similar for my own tank, in case I wanted the white wall as a background or have a black background.

I was thinking I should get foam board and cut it to shape, tape on additional pieces for the right size, then spray paint it black.


----------



## dave3007 (Mar 10, 2007)

Fantastic setup you have there Aquaman. I have enjoyed reading the thread.
The sump plumping and all the electrics are so clean. 
Tank scaping seems to be coming along nicely also-love the wood.

Keep the pics coming

Dave


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Very impressive. I'm actually partial to the "how to" pics where you showcase the plumbing and other "guts" of the set up. That's where I get most of the ideas I use when plumbing my tank. Thanks for all of the detail and I hope to see more pics as this tank progresses. I'm "subscribed" as well!
________
Asian Cams


----------



## Steve Zissou (Jun 12, 2005)

I know very little about setting up a good aquarium, but clean, well thought out design and high quality workmanship is evident no matter what the field. I know we didn't get to see all the times you screwed something up or had to do something more than once, but everybody has to deal with that. The fact is, this is what you ended up with. Watching this come together was a joy. Great work!


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

hi aquaman3000 nice setup now getting back to the AM 1000 Co2 reactor, how did you change the 1/2 inch barr on the recactor


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This tank is sweet!


----------



## Sk8u (Sep 30, 2007)

aquaman3000 said:


> Yea, it's kind of a pain, but not too bad. I knew it would be a challenge with the wall and trim. I didn't want to sacrifice the finished appearance for easier access.


Could you get one of those full length mirrors like would hang on the back of a door. Set it up on it's side on a stand or easel in front of the tank.:icon_ques

Have never tried it but sounds like it might work.

Awesome setup!


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> hi aquaman3000 nice setup now getting back to the AM 1000 Co2 reactor, how did you change the 1/2 inch barr on the recactor


I drilled out the 1/2" barbs in each end cap of the AM 1000, then tapped them for the PVC fittings. I then used PVC solvent to glue the end caps and PVC fittings together.

I have a little update ready. I really appreciate the compliments and kind words from everyone.

Here are some details of the first month of operation. I can say that I feel the initial break in period seemed to be a glowing success. The plants took off quickly after planting, and have grown like weeds ever since. I added a few black mollies initially to help with any new tank algae problems, later followed by a few ottos and SAE. I noticed extremely minor displays of various algae types that appeared during the first month, but quickly went away. After a month, the only algae remaining was some minor staghorn that seemed to be going away as well.

As I mentioned, the plants did extremely well, including "difficult" species like Tonina fluviatilis, which was growing about three inches per week. My Aponogeton crispus was already flowering as well. I did manage to get some maligned hitchhiker snails, including pond snails and the "evil" variety of ramshorn snails with sideslung shells. I added a single Yoyo Loach and have been pulling them out as I see them.

The plant species that occupied the tank after a month are as follows.

Alternanthera reineckii 
Anubias barteri var. nana "petite'"
Aponogeton crispus
Aponogeton ulvaceous
Bolbitis heudelotti
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae
Cryptocoryne walkeri var. lutea
Cryptocoryne wendtii "copper"
Cryptocoryne wendtii "red"
Echinodorus bleheri
Egeria najas
Hemianthus micranthemoides
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
Hydrocotyle verticillata
Hygrophila difformis
Microsorum pteropus
Pogostemon helferi
Rotala rotundfolia
Rotala sp. "mini" a.k.a. "pearl"
Tonina fluviatilis
Vallisneria americana var. biwaensis

A photo period of 8 hours was maintained with just over 3 wpg of metal halide lighting. I maintained 25-30 ppm CO2 and dosed EI religiously with 50% weekly water changes. To this point, everything seemed to have worked as planned. **Crosses fingers**

*Here is a picture of the tank after one month. While there was still some grow out time needed, I was pleased with how things were progressing. I am still working on taking better photos.*










*Here are some more pictures of the aquarium in operation.*


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

:help: so you took the ends off an use a tap and screw in a pvc to or did you just glue the pvc into the reactor ?? wow can i get a close up pic of this pleas , i might do this to but i might just use a eheim reducer on each end, but you idea is nice


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> so you took the ends off an use a tap and screw in a pvc to or did you just glue the pvc into the reactor ?? wow can i get a close up pic of this pleas , i might do this to but i might just use a eheim reducer on each end, but you idea is nice


The PVC fittings were simply glued into the AM 1000 end caps. Unfortunately, I don't have any better close-ups at this time.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Simply incredible. 

Now, if I pay your airfare and put you up in a hotel, then give you my credit card, will you install a 300 gallon in my living room wall? Of course I will pay you for your time...


----------



## Gbbudd (Apr 25, 2007)

Why did you deside to go with a wet dry for a planed tank? surface disruption is the best way to remove c02 . I to airate my water but it's due to a water fall and it's rater limited as to the amount of water/ volume that is pumped and i have to use a lot of c02 i can only imagin how much you use witha wet dry


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

Very impressive setup  Any new updates?


----------



## nellis (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey Aquaman,
I've been following this thread from the beginning and have held my tongue, but now find it high time to comment on what I was really hoping would develop...

You've paid great detail to what I find to be one of the hardest parts of this hobby. That is, meticulously and patiently detailing the process from the inception. It's tougher than it seems to bust out the camera every time a development occurs, so kudos to you.

Oh, and beautiful work as well.

-Nate


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Very impressive setup Any new updates?


I apologize for the long delay, but I have had a lot of other things keeping me busy in life. I have not forgotten this thread, and will be updating it periodically as I have time. Here is a small update.

Things have been progressing nicely, and growth has been great. I still am dosing using the EI method. My water has slowly been getting harder with water changes, and the acidifying effect of the tank has not been keeping up. I suspect I will have to invest in an R.O. unit if I wish to keep Tonina species and some other soft water plants I like.

*Here are a couple more photos of the aquarium at about two months. I am getting behind on taking pictures, so this is the best I have at the moment.*


----------



## herosipet (Feb 4, 2008)

aquaman3000 said:


> I apologize for the long delay, but I have had a lot of other things keeping me busy in life. I have not forgotten this thread, and will be updating it periodically as I have time. Here is a small update.
> 
> Things have been progressing nicely, and growth has been great. I still am dosing using the EI method. My water has slowly been getting harder with water changes, and the acidifying effect of the tank has not been keeping up. I suspect I will have to invest in an R.O. unit if I wish to keep Tonina species and some other soft water plants I like.
> 
> *Here are a couple more photos of the aquarium at about two months. I am getting behind on taking pictures, so this is the best I have at the moment.*


This is awesome guys.
Keep us updated.
Happy aquascaping.


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

Looks great! That anacharis will take off like a weed eventually and block the overflows from view.


----------



## bwagner (Apr 18, 2007)

Any updated pics of the tank? Also how has the setup been running?


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

How did I miss this? Thanks for sharing in such detail!


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Great work! I love a good old fashioned DIY especially when someone really cares about the details. Enjoy!

(cute kids!)


----------



## odie (Dec 29, 2009)

aquaman3000 said:


> This particular project was quite expensive, way beyond my initial budget. I didn't really skimp on any aspect of the setup, so there are a lot of areas where one could be more frugal. DIY projects could have replaced most of the commercial products I used. If someone else were planning an in-wall setup, I would at least recommend not pinching pennies for the aquarium itself, as it pretty much is a permanent installation.
> 
> The aquarium itself was about $750. There were a number of items that were in the hundreds of dollars like lighting, computer, sump, co2 equipment, etc. I also had extra expense for additional floor joists, framing, and jack posts. Frankly it was the nickel and dime stuff that surprised me. For instance, some of PVC valves were much more than I expected.
> 
> ...


 
Just looking at some larger tank builds for inspiration and ideas. Yours is one of the best by the way!!!

My question is dealing with plant material getting into your overflows.

I see you used some perforated pipe on the ends of the durso's. Where did you find it and did it help? I have a 6 ft 125 gallon I am getting ready to put together and the idea of the overflows getting full of plant material had me worried.

Thanx in advance and please update your build thread!!:wink:
Jamie Odiet aka Odie


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

Gbbudd said:


> Why did you deside to go with a wet dry for a planed tank? surface disruption is the best way to remove c02 . I to airate my water but it's due to a water fall and it's rater limited as to the amount of water/ volume that is pumped and i have to use a lot of c02 i can only imagin how much you use witha wet dry


Hey what is that plant with the round leaves on the left/rear? I like that!


----------



## aquaman3000 (Oct 21, 2006)

> Any updated pics of the tank? Also how has the setup been running?


The setup has been running wonderfully for these several years. I still maintain this aquarium and have few problems and zero algae. I will try to get some updated pictures as well as detail the fish fence I built for jumpers and some other observations over time.



odie said:


> Just looking at some larger tank builds for inspiration and ideas. Yours is one of the best by the way!!!
> 
> My question is dealing with plant material getting into your overflows.
> 
> I see you used some perforated pipe on the ends of the durso's. Where did you find it and did it help? I have a 6 ft 125 gallon I am getting ready to put together and the idea of the overflows getting full of plant material had me worried.


Thanks for the compliments. Regarding plant material in the overflow, I have built a number of barriers that prevent that. You may have noticed that I used very fine nylon mosquito netting glued into the teeth of my overflows (hot glue does NOT work well for this btw, learned through experience). This is necessary as smaller fish like cardinal tetras that I keep get into the overflows otherwise. Almost all plant material gets trapped before it actually enters the overflows. The perforated pipe is just a fail safe for plant material and especially fish that happen to get into the overflows. The pipe I used came with the Oceanic aquarium, but you can purchase it from places like Aquatic Eco systems, etc. If plant material actually makes it into the drain, it will get strained in the filter pad of the wet/dry system.



> Hey what is that plant with the round leaves on the left/rear? I like that!


I think you mean Hydrocotyle verticillata


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I envy you guys with such DIY skills and construction know-how. There is no way that anyone would do this amazing job except on their own tank. The good news is that people like me can still have great set-ups. It just requires more $$$ and maintenance since we have to do all the stuff you all have plumbed in manually. You really know what you're doing. I love all your organization!!!


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

aquaman3000
How is your AM1000 Co2 Reactor working for you so far, How did you add the 1 inch mod to the reactor?


----------



## platyman (Nov 19, 2010)

This is a beautiful setup. I also use a sump with a planted tank and it helps tremendously. fewer water changes and easier control of water parameters. Everything goes into the sump...heater, conditioners, etc. Filtration is necessary for crystal clear healthy water.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Well Done & x3 grate project,
x3 clean & accuracy design.


----------



## books421 (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome set up! I just got back to kalispell from an extended vacation. I posted a tread in march of 2010 about plant freaks in town. Just wanted to applaud the beautiful tank setup. Way to go! Totally awesome! 

Also, where do you generally get your supplies. Here in town at the locals, The aquarium shop, The fish coral, or Petco! I don't imagine so, but still wonderin.


----------

